# Sex of toroise



## LyndseyD1985

Hi for 5 years we thought we had a girl but now not sure. 
Can anyone help please?
Thanks


----------



## SueBoyle

Female. What size is it? Are you certain it’s a hermanni?


----------



## LyndseyD1985

Hi. Yes we are certain, we'll as per cert. Shes about 5-6 inches long. Thanks


----------



## SueBoyle

Although she’s large for 5 years old, her legs are looking really skinny, but it might just be the camera angle 😉


----------

